

Node.js performance tips from Linkedin - gws
http://engineering.linkedin.com/nodejs/blazing-fast-nodejs-10-performance-tips-linkedin-mobile

======
ntkachov
I'm a little confused about this article. Its a little all over the place and
not very helpful. First of all #10 has nothing to do with node at all and is
quite obvious for anyone dealing with mobile web.

Second of all, some things not mentioned, don't use node.js to gzip stuff. Put
nginx as a proxy and make THAT gzip stuff that node sends through. You really
don't want node doing expensive operations like that on each request. nginx
will do it faster and avoid blocking.

Rendering server side is fine if done right and you're not using a CDN.
Storing all parts of a template in an array and using Array.join() is fast,
clean and will reduce a lot of overhead vs. having two separate requests from
the same client for a single webpage. But node isn't really made for
templating where RoR/Django is so pick your tech stack better if you need
templating.

This article boils down to user node as a JSON relay. Which in all honesty is
probably the best thing to use node for. Have node format json data and send
that around.

~~~
ypcx
I don't have time to go into depth, but I will just say that your Node.js
knowledge appears to be somewhat limited.

Node does everything that RoR/Django/Nginx* can do, does it better, and does
it with less complexity.

*if you can utilize sendfile()

~~~
amock
> Node does everything that RoR/Django/Nginx* can do, does it better, and does
> it with less complexity.

That's quite a statement. Do you have anything to back it up?

~~~
ypcx
That would be a very long backing up. But I really do believe that. I started
to learn Ruby for a project recently, but I ended up turning that offer down -
I couldn't go back to a 2009 technology. Node, CoffeeScript, Backbone,
Handlebars, Express, Socket.io - that's the sh1t..

------
pors
#6 Go Parallel

Uhm yes, that's the whole idea of using node isn't it? Handle each job that
takes a bit of time asynchronously. Pretty obvious.

